# My cockatiel is barking!



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunday morning I hear Cocoa, who is 3 months old, making birdie barking noises. It was so cute. My sone Alex18 also heard the noises. It was once again practicing the barking noises this morning. My husband refuses to believe that Cocoa is starting to bark. I have a little dog that only barks when someone comes to the door. Well you can only guess how much she barked when I had over 160 trick or treaters on Halloween night. My friend at work who has lots of birds said Cocoa will pick up sounds or words it likes.

Cindy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes he will! Bea has one that makes the shutter sound of her camera...over and over again. Can you guess who's a shutter bug?


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

That is just too funny. My one and only that talks/mimics makes a knocking noise now whenever he sees someone coming up on the front porch but he leaves the barking to our chihuahua puppy. They will definitely pick up on anything that they hear and like so remind everyone to mind what they say in front of him or you might end up with a dirty mouthed bird. LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Barking can't be far behind! That would be funny. Knocking and then barking. I used to have an African Gray in my store that would Ring like the phone and then answer in my voice. It was really weird.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

cockatiels will repeat sounds they like and even talk and some will sing songs


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol! That is cute! Mr. Maggie croaks like a frog!


----------



## tstmard (Nov 10, 2008)

That's cute. I have a budgie that barks. My mother in law got a big kick out of him doing it the last time she was her.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, that is so cute!!! When I was a kid, I used to have a budgie that meowed like the cat! That was weird, you really couldn't tell if it was the cat or the bird. LOL.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, they do copy some weird noises! :lol:


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Georgie does the same thing it took us awhile to work out what he was doing.


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

My son's budgie (when he was here, now at college) would whine like a puppy.
We had a litter of puppies a year ago, and he literally would whine and whine like a 4 wk old puppy. 
The mother dog would 'cock' her head to the side (as dog's do) and look around for her puppies....lol funniest thing....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is cute!


----------

